# baby goats dying



## Jess218 (Mar 25, 2018)

We have had quite a few kids die this season. All of our goats are first time moms, I’m not sure if that’s the issue or not. Out of 5 does we have lost 4 kids... we have them in smaller pens while we fence off our property and we feed them grain,hay and we have mineral blocks in there with them. I don’t know if we’re doing something wrong or what? Any ideas? 

In feb we had a set of twins die. The mom didn’t even try to clean them up. It was in the low 30’s outside. We tried warming them and bottle feeding but they never worked back up. 

Then a few weeks later another die had a set of twins and one of them died. She cleaned the boy up and took good care of him but wouldn’t even mess with the girl. We brought her in and bottle fed her but she never acted right. She died about a week after she was born. 

We had a little buck born yesterday. Mom wouldn’t feed him but he was latching on to another nanny (who gave birth the day before) all was well until this morning. He was limp and could barely lift his head. We got a little milk down him and I even set him u see a heat lamp because he was cold to the touch. He died this afternoon. 

Any idea as to what I’m doing wrong or what’s going on?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First if you can get that last kid in to get a necropsy done that is going to save a world of guessing. They don’t (well shouldn’t) just test and check out the kid it’s self but will do a liver analysis on minerals as well. 
My guess is a mineral issue of some kind. Most times any odd ball things like this can be tracked back to minerals. I would first off can the mineral block and go with a loose mineral. There’s a few threads on here on different brands of good minerals. I would take a look and see what minerals are mentioned and what you can get in your area. 
It seems the two most important minerals for Goats are selenium and copper and will cause the biggest issues if they are defiance. So let’s see if you have any of the signs of them.
Any kids born with weak back legs? No suck reflex? Any does didn’t breed or weak pastures? That is usually signs of needing selenium.
For copper it’s rough dull rough coats, and fish tails.
But really this is all going to be shooting in the dark  90% of the time you will get a for sure answer with a necropsy


----------



## Jess218 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you! The only thing I’ve noticed is a dull rough coat. I’ll call my vet about a necropsy. Hopefully I’ll get some more answers.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, the necropsy will be your best shot at an answer. So sorry you are going through this, our condolences.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jess218 said:


> Thank you! The only thing I've noticed is a dull rough coat. I'll call my vet about a necropsy. Hopefully I'll get some more answers.


Also if you are close enough to a state vet school or state lab it may be cheaper than your norm vet.


----------



## Boer86 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes as already suggested toss the mineral blocks and get a good loose
Mineral designed for goats or cattle. Look for copper 1200 ppm or higher. Take this opportunity to learn and correct the issues and you’ll have a great breeding season next time. Good luck and sorry for the losses.


----------



## Audrey LeRoux (Apr 3, 2018)

Are you cleaning the umbilical cord with iodine?
Have you given your does BoSe prior to kidding?
Are you giving BoSe and Vit E orally to the kids at birth?

I give my goats BoSe every three months for adults and every month for the kids (till they are 4 months old). Also, I have been painting iodine on the underside of the pregnant does tail once a month for the last two months before she kids. A fellow breeder was having a hard time losing kids and sent a kid in and it was lacking in iodine. So, I figured why not. But a clean, dry and warm shelter those first few weeks is really important.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cobalt block would help with iodine issues.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Cobalt block is good if you don't have to have it shipped to you. I can't find it locally (50 miles) and the freight is 3 times higher than the block.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But worth every penny. I had to have it shipped. But the improvement in my girls was worth it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree! By the time with the shipping it’s pretty steep BUT it will last forever! I usually run about 70 does and the kids even have access to it and it lasts close to a year. For a few goats it will last years if you keep it out of the rain or so nothing can use it as a play thing. I am grateful I can pick it up at a feed store and only pay $10 but I would still pay the shipping to get it if I didn’t


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss.


----------

